# Watt engine animation



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

A non-steaming friend recently pointed me to this nice animation of one of James Watt's beam engines:
http://www.deathtotheflippers.com/wp-content/assets/work/mmw/4-4-5-watt-engine.swf

Enjoy!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder why "4-4-5?" 
Sounds like a 4-4-0 being pushed home by hand. 

Harvey C,


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW: James Watt was especially proud of the 2 gears as replacement for the crank. Some ^%$#% patent clerk had the patent for a crank go through! 
Regards


----------

